# Docking Station pour Mac Mini M1



## gcr (9 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
J'envisage de m'acheter un Mac Mini M1.
J'ai besoin d'au moins 2 To de stockage et l'option est hors de prix chez Apple.
En fouillant un peu sur le net, j'ai trouvé ceci :








						71.02€ 48% de réduction|Hagibis – Station d'accueil couleur argent pour Mac mini M1, hub USB C, avec boîtier de disque dur SATA, type c SSD, nouveauté 2020, | AliExpress
					

Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




					fr.aliexpress.com
				



Est-ce quelqu'un aurait testé un produit équivalent ?
Par ailleurs, je n'ai jamais acheté sur Aliexpress ... On peut faire confiance sur la qualité des produits ?
Merci !


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Si tu avais jeter un oeil là tu aurais un début de réponse... (peut-être) plus rapide que un nouveau fil. https://forums.macg.co/threads/hub-usb-c.1351793/#post-13955691


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2021)

gcr a dit:


> J'ai besoin d'au moins 2 To de stockage et l'option est hors de prix chez Apple.


Et pourquoi pas un SSD externe, Crucial ou Samsung ? Plutôt qu'une marque inconnue sur un site peu fiable ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Janvier 2021)

Oui car ne plus je pense que ce disque va être ne SATA et le débit sera faiblard... on perd le réel avantage du SSD. Le crucial me semble le plus indiqué car sur Mac ever ils disent que le contrôleur Thunderbolt du M1 est un peu faiblard et donc un samsung X5 ne serait pas exploité au son potentiel maximum...  Un X8 de crucial semble un bon compromis pour qui veut un SSD externe rapide.


----------



## pixelium (21 Juillet 2021)

gcr a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'envisage de m'acheter un Mac Mini M1.
> J'ai besoin d'au moins 2 To de stockage et l'option est hors de prix chez Apple.
> En fouillant un peu sur le net, j'ai trouvé ceci :
> ...


Alors tout d'abord ce produit n'est que le dock, le SSD/HDD n'est pas inclus, ce qui justifie le prix 
Il est indiqué que la connexion est en USB type-C (ça c'est le connecteur) mais ne précise pas si c'est en Thunderbolt 3 (40Mb/s) ou en USB 3.2 (10Mb/s)

Jusqu'à présent je n'ai trouvé que Hagibisqui fait un tel produit et uniquement vendu sur Aliexpress... mais je viens de découvrir ce produit qui me semble équivalent (à étudier) sur Amazon





						Hub USB-C avec boîtier de disque dur, station d'accueil de type C et support pour MacMini M1 avec fente pour disque dur SATA, ports USB 3.0 et 2.0, lecteurs de cartes SD/TF pour MM M1 | Compatible avec Mac Mini 2018 et versions ultérieures : Amazon.f
					

Achetez Hub USB-C avec boîtier de disque dur, station d'accueil de type C et support pour MacMini M1 avec fente pour disque dur SATA, ports USB 3.0 et 2.0, lecteurs de cartes SD/TF pour MM M1 | Compatible avec Mac Mini 2018 et versions ultérieures : Adaptateurs et boîtiers : Amazon.fr ✓...



					www.amazon.fr


----------

